# PS4 VR Brille mit allen gängigen PC Spielen kompatibel?



## JanJake (27. Januar 2020)

*PS4 VR Brille mit allen gängigen PC Spielen kompatibel?*

Hallo, 

Mal eine Frage, ich habe gelesen und in Erfahrung bringen können das die PS4 VR mit dem PC zu verbinden geht. Und da es wohl die günstigste ist die man bekommt die brauchbar ist, habe ich moch gefragt wie kompatibel die ist und man damit auch zukünftige Spiele wie HL:Alyx zocken kann? 

Wäre schön wenn wer ein paar Infos dazu hätte.


----------



## yingtao (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: PS4 VR Brille mit allen gängigen PC Spielen kompatibel?*

So günstig ist PSVR für den Einsatz am PC gar nicht, da man das HMD, die Kamera und 2 Move Controller braucht. HMD+Kamera kosten um die 300€ und 2 Move Controller kosten nochmal 80€. Also insgesamt fast 400€ wenn man es neu kauft und für das Geld bekommt man z.B. schon eine gebrauchte HTC Vive, eine Oculus Rift oder für 450€ bekommt man die Oculus Rift S oder Oculus Quest. Kompaitibilität mit der PSVR ist auch so eine Sache, da man nur die Move Controller nutzen kann und die z.B. kein Touchpad wie die Vive Controller oder einen Stick wie Oculus Touch oder Valve Knuckles haben. In neueren VR Spielen wo man z.B. den Stick zum umschauen oder Bewegen braucht muss man dann gucken wie man sich das ganze auf dem Move Controller mapped. Die meisten VR Controller haben 2 Facebuttons, einen Trigger, eine Seitentaste, einen Menü Button und einen Stick mit Button wenn man den rein drückt. Beim Move Controller hat man 5 Face Buttons, einen Trigger, einen Menü Button und seitlich die Start Taste. Man kann also z.B. Links und Rechts auf 2 Tasten auf dem linken Controller mappen und Vor und Zurück auf 2 Tasten auf dem rechten Controller mappen. Weiterer Nachteil ist das man nur Tracking über die aufgestellte Kamera hat und z.B. das Tracking verliert wenn man sich zu weit dreht und ich weiß nicht ob die Mod mit der zweiten Kamera hinter einem funktioniert (mit 2 PS Kameras ist man auch schon teurer als echte VR HMDs).

Wenn man den Platz für einen festen Playspace hat wo man Sensoren nicht immer wieder auf- und abbauen muss, würde ich eine gebrauchte HTC Vive empfehlen, da man dort dann einen Upgradepfad hat hin zum Valve Index, dessen Lighthouse 2 Sensoren und Knuckle Controller. Alternativ eine Rift S oder Quest. Die Rift S nutzt einen LCD (geringerer Screendoor Effekt) mit glaube 80Hz, wird per Displayport angeschlossen und durch Inside-Out Tracking muss man keine Sensoren aufbauen. Die hatte anfangs etwas Tracking Probleme, soll aber mittlerweile gefixt sein. Die beste Alternative zur Vive ist meiner Meinung nach aber die Quest, da man die auch komplett ohne PC nutzen kann, per Developer Mode und Sidequest kann man z.B. Kabellos vom PC Streamen (Virtual Desktop oder ALVR, schnelles Wifi und schnelle CPU fürs encoden sind wichtig) oder per USB 3.0 Kabel über Oculus Link Streamen. Wenn es günstiger sein soll dann gibt es noch die WMR (Windows Mixed Reality, kosten so um die 300€) Headsets wo das Samsung Odyssey oder Odyssey+ sehr gut sein sollen. Die nutzen auch Inside-Out Tracking ohne extra Sensoren, haben aber nur 2 Kameras auf der Front und sind deshalb nicht ganz so gut beim Controller Tracking.


----------



## Rumtata (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: PS4 VR Brille mit allen gängigen PC Spielen kompatibel?*

Schau dir am besten das Video von voodoo an, da solltest du finden was deinen ansprüchen genügt.
YouTube

Zu den von "yingtao" genannten Einzelheiten kommt noch hinzu das die PSVR eine sehr niedrige Auflösung hat, das ist sehr deutlich zu sehen und ist meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr zeitgemäß ^^

Von einer gebrauchten HTC Vive würde ich ebenfalls abstand nehmen, da sind die Rift S und die Quest in sachen Bildqualität schon überlegen und stehen im Tracking ihr in nichts (mehr?) nach. (Screendoof, Lens Flair)
Ich selbst besitze eine Rift CV1, Rift S sowie Vive Pro und bevorzuge tatsächlich die Rift S.
Die Quest würde ich nur empfehlen wenn man unbedingt auch autark sein möchte, wer aber nur am PC Spielen will sollte dann lieber zur Rift S greifen.

Anmerkung:
Klar Valve Index ist ne ganz andere Hausnummer, aber da die ursprüngliche Frage sich um die PSVR drehte, gehe ich davon aus das es um den Preis geht^^

Edit:  Odyssey und Odyssey+ wären meiner Meinung nach auch die einzigen "Windows Mixed Reality"  brillen die man mit Einschränkung empfehlen kann. z.b. für Simulationen die man eh mit Lenkrad, Joystick etc spielt. 
Für wirklich schönes Roomscale würde ich die nicht nutzen wollen^^

Edit2: Da fällt mir doch noch ne Playliste ein wo man ganz gut die Bildqualität vergleichen kann: YouTube
Da er den Sweetspot in allen aufnahmen recht gut trifft finde ich die vergleiche sehr brauchbar und decken sich mit dem was ich so probiert habe und besitze an VR Brillen.


----------



## JanJake (27. Januar 2020)

*AW: PS4 VR Brille mit allen gängigen PC Spielen kompatibel?*



Rumtata schrieb:


> Anmerkung:
> Klar Valve Index ist ne ganz andere Hausnummer, aber da die ursprüngliche Frage sich um die PSVR drehte, gehe ich davon aus das es um den Preis geht^^



Klar geht es um den Preis. Im Grunde ist es für mich nichts anderes als ein Monitor den ich auf dem Kopf habe mit ein paar Sensoren mehr, die jedes Handy für ein paar Cent hat. Deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht wieso der kram so teuer sein muss. 

Ich brauche nicht die teuerste, beste und tollste VR Brille. Bild muss raus kommen und ich muss damit einfach HL: Alyx und eventuell ein paar Rennspiele zocken können. Mehr will ich damit gar nicht. Also eher selten als permanent mit zocken. Aber da ich eben seit HL2 auf eine echte Fortsetzung warte, ist es für ich eher schon must have das Game. 

Erst hatte ich sogar überlegt mein altes Handy dafür zu nehmen, was schließlich auch über eine Software geht. Aber ich denke das wäre wohl die schlechteste alternative. Hatte das mal bei Project Cars seiner Zeit probiert, aber das war grausam. Vom Eindruck her, was VR kann, war es schon genial, aber wirklich groß damit beschäftigt hatte ich mich auch nicht. Es gibt einfach zu wenig Spiele dafür, besonders bei Rennspielen oder sowas wie Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order könnte ich es mir auch noch extrem gut vorstellen. 

Da höre ich also heraus. 

Rift S
Quest 
Valve Index 
HTC Vive Pro
Odyssey

Dann guck ich einfach mal, vielleicht findet sich iwann mal günstig eine gebraucht. Schließlich kosten die Teile mehr als meine Grafikkarte!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: PS4 VR Brille mit allen gängigen PC Spielen kompatibel?*

Alyx wurde parallel zu den Knuckles-Controllern der Index entwickelt. Es wird diese nicht zwingend brauchen, sondern soll sicherlich auch mit den Vive Wands laufen, sodass alle Oculus-Controller ein mehr als gutes Spielerlebnis bieten müssten. Aber weniger wüde ich dafür nicht kaufen und die PSVR muss man überhaupt erstmal am PC zum laufen bringen. Selbst dann ist sie qualitativ einfach deutlich unterlegen. Es gibt leider kein perfektes PC-VR-Erlebnis (ich mag zum Beispiel die Linsen der Quest, Controller und Tracking der originalen Rift, Bildwiederholrate und Sound der Index sowie die Display-Eckdaten der Odyssey), aber die PSVR als beinahe-Schlusspunkt auszumachen ist sehr einfach. Das schlechteste Tracking aller 6DOF-Systeme (selbst die Focus ist besser), die schlechtesten Controller (selbst WMR ist besser), die umständlichste Einrichtung (der Aufwand am PC scheint höher zu sein als für eine Pimax), die niedrigste Auflösung, das engste Sichtfeld und gar kein integriertes Sound-Konzept unterbietet niemand. Einzig die Ergonomie gehört bis heute zur Spitze und ich kenne kein zweites Produkt mit RGB-OLED. Letzteres liefert aufgrund der niedrigen Auflösung trotzdem ein schlechteres Bild als Quest oder Vive Pro und die wirklich gelungene Kopfhalterung (als einziges Headset drückt sie gar nicht von vorne) nützt einem wenig, wenn man noch ein Headset drüber ziehen muss.

Der Preisvorteil gegenüber der Quest, die vielen als netto zweit- oder drittbestes Produkt am Markt nach der Index und Vive Pro oder Rift S gilt, ist zudem gering.


----------

